# Bathe+ by Gyeon



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Product Highlight - Bathe +. ( We will be at the British Motor Show with Gyeon 18th-21st at Farnborough pop in to see us ) 


Bathe+ is a shampoo that leaves a hydrophobic layer behind. It shares properties from Q2M WetCoat, but in a shampoo form. Use as normal in your wash bucket, or use in a snow foam lance after your final rinse to add a hydrophobic layer to your entire car.

*EFFICIENT*

Only 15-20ml of Bathe+ diluted in ca. 12 litres of water is enough to both cleanse the bodywork of your vehicle and leave a smooth, self cleaning and hydrophobic layer.

*EASY TO USE/TIME SAVING*

When it comes to all-in-one products, Q2M Bathe+ can be claimed to be revolutionary! Just a quick wash is enough to obtain a marvellous hydrophobic effect and easy maintenance for the next couple of weeks. It is a phenomenal solution for the wintertime, when washing gets harder and the boost in self-cleaning abilities improves the comfort of vehicle maintenance.

*1ST EVER SIO₂ SHAMPOO*

Q2M Bathe+ is the world’s first pH neutral shampoo containing SiO2. Even a quick wash leaves a strong hydrophobic layer, repelling water, dirt and prolonging the need for a next wash. The wash itself is a real joy, while the shampoo is very slick and has a scent characteristic of the whole Gyeon range.

*SAFE ON PAINT, GLASS & RIMS*

Q2M BATHE+ is perfectly safe on all surfaces including paint, rims, glass and plastic and it will add instant protection to bare surfaces or boost the base quartz coating you already have on these surfaces. It can also be used over existing natural waxes or sealants improving their durability and gloss. And the real proof is when you rinse off the car – you can see the added protection with water beading off for yourself!

*ADDED SELF CLEANING*

The active SIO2 ingredient adds real protection that you can see every time you wash, unlike many so called ‘wash and wax’ shampoos, you are left with added hydrophobicity and self-cleaning ability that keeps your car actively cleaner for longer. However this amazing car wash is pH-neutral and therefore delicate finishes such as nickel / chrome plated or highly polished elements remain pristine.

*ADVICE ON APPLICATION:*

Can be used in your wash bucket or after your final rinse via a foam lance to achieve an instant hydrophobic layer.
Always wash your car’s paint with a Q2M Mitt or Woolie Mitt in order to prevent scratches or swirl mark

Fancy a Bottle - click here


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I assume this can be used as a final stage similar to AG polar seal ? If so is it ok on top of waxed vehicles ? Just wondering


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> I assume this can be used as a final stage similar to AG polar seal ? If so is it ok on top of waxed vehicles ? Just wondering


yes it like shares properties from Wetcoat but in the shampoo stage , and yes can be used ontop of a waxed vehicle to help maintain


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

My basket is getting expensive now 😳


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

is it a diluted version of wet coat i.e. if used to shampoo the amount of Si02 layer protection it puts down is less than wetcoat?

thanks


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

david_h said:


> is it a diluted version of wet coat i.e. if used to shampoo the amount of Si02 layer protection it puts down is less than wetcoat?
> 
> thanks



Gyeon state - It shares properties from Q2M WetCoat, but in a shampoo form ( you can use it through a lance as well )


----------

